# Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?



## neeyo79 (14. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen....

Ich würde gerne Sand als Bodengrund verwenden.Wie hoch sollte dieser eingebracht werden und welche Körnung ist ratsam?Ich benutze im Teich eine Ansaugpumpe ist das weiterhin möglich?
Vielen Dank schonmal für jede Antwort.
LG...Dennis...


----------



## jerutki (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Dennis,

ich würde die Sandschicht mindestens 10cm machen, damit die Pflanzen auch wurzeln können.

Schau in Deiner Nähe nach einer Sandgrube und informiere Dich was es dort gibt.

Eigentlich haben die alle den sogenannten Spielkastensand (gelber Sand) , der ist ok.

Ich habe bei mir auch 10-20cm Sand eingebracht und habe den ganz normalen Sand genommen der hier bei uns im Boden vorkommt.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## neeyo79 (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Carsten
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort...
Kann der Sand meine Pumpe verstopfen?Das ist so mein Bedenken bezüglich der Sache...


----------



## Carlo (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Dennis,


einfach die Pumpe etwas höher stellen......also nicht direkt in den Sand legen.....dann passiert nichts


Gruß
Carlo


----------



## neeyo79 (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Carlo
Also doch so einfach...
Dann werde ich der Pumpe ein Podest im neuen Teich gönnen.
LG...Dennis....


----------



## Joerg (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Dennis,

je nach Besatz wird schon etwas Sand aufgewirbelt und die Laufräder damit langfristig abgeschmirgelt.
Ich habe bei mir feinen AQ Kies 2mm drin, dann ist die Belastung für die Pumpe kleiner.


----------



## Nikolai (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Jörg, Hallo Dennis

@Jörg: Du hast doch sicher nicht den 5Liter-Beutel zu 10,-€ genommen? 

Es gibt auch feinen Kies beim Baustoffhändler.
Sand hat den Vorteil, dass er ständig von den Fischen beim gründeln in der obersten Schicht umgeschichtet wird. Dadurch unterbleibt eine Besiedelung von Algen. D.h. der Sand bleibt hell und bildet einen schönen Kontrast zur Umgebung. 
Zur Filterung empfiehlt es sich am tiefsten Punkt anzusaugen. Langfristig wird aber auch der Sand dort hin getragen, das wiederum normalen Pumpen nicht bekommt. Alternativ kann man das Wasser über ein komminizierendes System am Grund ansaugen und in einen Behälter leiten. Die Ansaugöffnung der Pumpe wird im Behälter erhöht angebracht, so dass sich der Sand absetzen kann.
Völlig unproblematisch sind auch Mammutpumpen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joerg (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Nikolai,

es waren einige 20 KG Säcke zu einem günstigen Kurs, von dem nun insolventen Baumarkt.
Der feine Kies bleibt an der Oberfläche auch sauber, hat aber den Vorteil, dass weniger in die Filterkette kommt.


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Sand bzw. Kies bis zum 2er Korn hab ich auch drin und bietet den Fischen wenigstens etwas zum Gründeln. Was mich nur stören würde, wäre das einsetzen von Gammelprozessen bei dickeren Schichten (> 1cm). Wenn du dann rein gehst und den Sand auf wirbelst, steigen auch nette Duftwolken mit auf.
Im Winter könnte genau das für Fische das aus sein.

LG Rene


----------



## neeyo79 (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo alle zusammen....
Danke für die Antworten die bringen schonmal Licht in die Sache...
Nach dem lesen tendiere ich mehr zu feineren Kies oder würde vielleicht auch Split in Frage kommen?
Oder ist der zu scharfkantig und würde die Fische verletzen?
Ich arbeite im Baumarkt und da haben wir Fugensplit (Basalt).
LG...Dennis


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Dennis,

Habt ihr keinen Sielkastensand bzw.  was für eine Körnung hat der Split.
Um die Fische mußt du dir weniger Sorgen machen, eher um die Folie, besonders wenn du mal rein mußt.

LG Rene


----------



## neeyo79 (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo Rene...
Der Split hat eine Körnung von 2-4mm....wäre momentan günstig im Preis da er im Abverkauf ist...
Wenn ich ihn nehmen würde,kommt da noch ein Vlies drunter um die Folie zu schützen.Müsste doch reichen oder?
Spielsand haben wir natürlich auch...wäre ebenfalls ne Option...
LG...Dennis


----------



## Finalein (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sand als Bodengrund?Was ist zu beachten?*

Ich habe auch Spielsand in meinem Folienteich. Die Pumpe steht auf einem Stein und der ist auf Vlies, um die Folie zu schützen. Im Sand leben mehrere __ Muscheln und ich habe damit keine Probleme bisher. Also mit Sand und Pumpe mein ich.
Gruß Lia


----------

